# Post-Apocalyptic Art Thread



## Mutant Lord

Hey, I'd  like to start a Post-Apocalyptic art thread someplace here. While I've got a tons of illustrations for The Mutant Epoch, and can start things off, I'd really like to see other RPG publishers, freelancers and fans of this increasingly popular genre to post here as well. Is this the correct forum to do this in? Here goes...


----------



## Hand of Evil

excellent


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Got Mutants?*

Okay, so I've started to spread the word about this PA art thread and hopefully other post-apocalyptic game publishers, authors and artists will post some work here shortly.

Today we have more black and white work, showing a another two images of spdierborgs, the dread howling eviscirator, a giant mutant scorpion, and PA style junk airship and finally a wasteland character on a riding lizard.


----------



## Derren

Not only art but a whole comic.
1 - Romantically Apocalyptic


----------



## Mutant Lord

Derren said:


> Not only art but a whole comic.
> 1 - Romantically Apocalyptic



What a discovery! Romantically Apocalyptic is awesome! Thanks for sharing the link!
WM


----------



## jonesy

Derren said:


> Not only art but a whole comic.
> 1 - Romantically Apocalyptic



Gone With The Blastwave with romanticism? Nice.


----------



## Mutant Lord

*More muties*

A few more black and white images. I'll load more stuff, and color art, when the EN world site fixes are done. Some images seem to be missing from the first post on this thread. Maybe that is part of the repairs to the site?


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Let's try that again*

Okay, still learning how this works. Going to try and ensure all image links actually show up as an image here by only posting 'new post replies' and not'quick reply'... that is the trick.

 So, here we have some more post-apocalyptic art


----------



## Storn

Here are few from my photobucket:

I just did Torque last week:


----------



## Karak

Our Apocalyptica Chromatics card deck comes out in a couple days on KickStarter that is based around this genre. Perfect timing for all the 2012 conspiracies
The artists from AfterEarth: The Fall did all the work and it focuses heavily on a post-apocalyptic world.

We will be redoing our AfterEarth: The Fall kickstarter with a smaller goal in december and the cards in November. I admit the post-apocalyptic style is my favorite.

Our world is magic, science, and firepower mixed. Hope that is ok within the post-apocalyptic ideas here.

Some samples of the non magic stuff from AfterEarth-





2 Character Classes










An example of our more magical content:
A Tofkinok World Weaver





A Gargoyle Patriarch





Some of our Apocalyptica Card Deck examples.


----------



## Eric Lofgren

Hi Will! Thanks for the invite. I'm loving all the work everyone's posted so far. Here's my apocalyptic style contributions to the thread. The first one was done years ago for an rpg that never got off the ground. The next 5 are for Sine Nomine Publishing's Other Dust setting. The last 3 are more ancient pieces I did a long time ago for myself.


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Mall of Doom cover art*

Lets see if this works. I've just started a photobucket account to see if I can post full size images here using that system. This is the cover art for The Mall of Doom adventure http://www.outlandarts.com/mallofdoom.htm


----------



## Hand of Evil

great art, wonderfully done


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Post-Apocalyptic Epochian images of people and places*

Although the first image in this series is color, it started out like a graphite drawing just like the rest in this post. I normally do ink work but really like the grainy feel of pencil. Problem is, sometimes graphite and gray scale images don't turn out well depending on the printer, while inks always seem to come out as intended.

 More soon
WM


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Nasty Mutant Creatures of the Epoch set 1*

For this post, I thought I'd add a few mutant critters... like the nasty grass leech,






 ... a mutant black widow with normal sized specimen for comparison...






.... a blade tailed skink...






...a ponysapien and rider...






and finally a botomorto flesh eating, mobile shrub.


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Into Red Crater*






SO here is the cover to Beyond Red Crater http://www.outlandarts.com/beyondredcrater.htm), just released yesterday for The Mutant Epoch. This one took awhile as we had to redo the front cover character placement and switch out the horny mutant women for the Cyborg woman you see here. There are 88 illustrations for this book, all ink, and we made a little art gallery showing some of our favorites here: http://www.outlandarts.com/TME-Beyond-Red-Crater-art-1.htm 
 Let me know what you think... and hey we need other artists and PA publishers to post here!

WM


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Citizens of the Wastes*

First off, I gotta say I am very impressed with how lightning fast the new improved ENworld is! Well done!

 Today I thought I'd post some post-apocalyptic people; the first of many in this art series I suspect.


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Post-Apocalyptic Cover art youtube video:: The Mutant Epoch*

So, not knowing where else to post this here on ENworld, and seeing how it is very appropriate for this PA art thread, let me introduce a youtube video showing the book covers art for The Mutant Epoch RPG. We've shown details of each cover, then the full art alongside how it was used. Enjoy.

To watch video, click here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1zCkuIjn5M






 The music is by a UK composer called Ben Rawles, who I really enjoyed working with and highly recommend to other publishers: http://www.benrawles.com


----------



## JuliaViolin

Wow!


----------



## Mutant Lord

*More images of the Post-Apocalyptic World*


----------



## Mutant Lord

*The Sickle Foot Mutant*







This is the actual art from the Sickle Foot free PDF download we made a available at RPGnow.com 
http://www.rpgnow.com/product/112099/Sickle-Foot:-Creatures-of-the-Apocalypse-1?term=Sickle+Foot


Here is a  little about this nasty freak:

Sickle Foot
Defense Value: -17 
Endurance:  60+3d20
Movement: 9m
Initiative: +2
Attacks: 3: Bite and 2 sickle claws
Strike Value: 01-70 
Damage: d12+6 each
Strength: 64
Agility: 82
Accuracy: 71
Intelligence: 12
Willpower: 43
Perception: 69
Valuables: nil
Experience Factors: 84
Morale: Excellent
Size: 2.1m long
Weight:  40+1kg per point of endurance
Mutations: 23% chance of 1 (See description)
Relics: nil
Implants: nil

 A Sickle Foot is a nasty, nightmarish pack hunter of about the size of a black bear. Territorial, cunning, and needlessly cruel, this mutant predator can be found in both remote ruin areas as well as along well traveled trade roads and woodland paths. In an attack, Sickle Feet charge out from cover, often from multiple directions, and go directly for the nearest prey animal or person, leaping up at the last second and extending their rear, yellow clawed feet to rend the target open, often eviscerating the hapless victim in the process. Besides attacking with their terrible sickle clawed rear feet, they can deliver a horrendous bite in conjunction with their claws, going for the throat of their intended victim.... read more in the PDF download.


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Red Harvester full page color art*

This post-apocalyptic creature was first hand drawn in pencil, hand smudged, then scanned and digitally painted in an old version of Photoshop. It is for a a 5 page free PDF in  an experimental line of nasty mutant things as a sort of spring promotion while we work on the 400+ page Crossroads Regional Gazetteer book. Been doing these as much for me as for The Mutant Epoch's fan base.  Enjoy
WM






The Red Harvester is so named for its ability to appear from seemingly nowhere and reap a bounty of flesh. 

Stats:

Red Harvester
Defense Value: -0  (tentacle -30)
Endurance:  70+d100 (tentacle 26)
Movement: 5m
Initiative: +3 camouflaged or  -3 once engaged
Attacks: 3: Bite and 2 Energy Blade tentacles
Strike Value: 01-80
Damage: Bite d8+8+ Digestive Enzyme/ Energy Blades d6+6+ Neurological Affliction
Strength: 72
Agility: 16
Accuracy: 44
Intelligence: 6
Willpower: 72
Perception: 81
Valuables: nil
Experience Factors: 120
Morale: Excellent
Size: 2m +1cm per point of END in length
Weight: 200+1kg per point of endurance
Mutations: 17% chance of 1 (See Red Harvester mutation list, page 5)
Relics: nil
Implants: nil

Want the whole thing? Get the free PDF here: http://www.rpgnow.com/product/113406/Red-Harvester:-Creatures-of-the-Apocalypse-2


----------



## geradarys

me in fallout 3


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Muto-Harpy*

The Muto-Harpy





This is cover art for a free creature available only to Society of Excavators who sign up to the new Mutant Epoch RPG forum.  http://mutantepochforum.boards.net/

 I've' always loved harpies as monsters in fantasy games, films and literature, so just had to have one added to the post-apocalyptic world. Thanks to Danny Seedhouse for giving this beast some stats and colorful description.

WM


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Creatures of the Apocalypse:: The Spikeback, art without text*





 This is art for another free PDF we released for our Creatures of the Apocalypse series. You can get the pdf here http://www.rpgnow.com/product/114640/Spikeback:-Creatures-of-the-Apocalypse-3 

or learn more over on this thread: 
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?335695-Free-PDF-Creatures-of-The-Apocalypse

 Hope you like it.

Will


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Junk-Mobster:: Creature of the Apocalypse 4*

As hated as is it is feared, the disgusting, vaguely humanoid, multi-limbed and many headed Junk-Mobster is here. 

Our fourth and most disturbing creature of the apocalypse yet. This thing is the stuff of nightmares. Not only can it eviscerate opponents with its elongated, clawed arms, but it often tries to subdue potential mates with net and club, meanwhile unleashing a barrage of mental mutations. Although terrible, mercenary bands, bounty hunters and excavators alike often seek these mutant monsters out, eager to claim the lucrative bounty on them, as well as free prisoners and loot the Rubble-Gangsta’s trove.

 So here is the full art without text and then a close up. I had a lot of fun drawing and then digitally painting this freak.  You can see the full pdf, and even download it for free here: http://www.rpgnow.com/product/117198/Junk-Mobster-Creatures-of-the-Apocalypse-4


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Post-Apocalyptic Communities*

Well, over the last year I inked 308 illustrations for a Gazetteer book called The Crossroads Region, due out September 30th. I thought I might share some of my favorites in this thread. 

 Please feel free to comment, and even better, if you're an artist and have some PA art to share, do so here!

Regards,
Will McAusland


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Book Cover Art: The Crossroads Region Gazetteer painting*

Oh my it's been since August that anybody has uploaded to this thread. Better kick start things here and nag the other artists I know to add some more PA work!

 I'll start off with a full color digital painting I did for The Crossroads Region Gazetteer, a book for The Mutant Epoch RPG which was just released on the 9th of this month. This version is just the artwork, no type, no sales pitch. First hand drawn in pencil, scanned at 600 dpi, then painted layer by layer in an ancient version of Photoshop, then tweaked back and forth, and then done.... I think. Hope you all like it.

Will


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Citizens of the Crossroads Region*

Thought I'd add some images of the interesting people you could meet in a post-apocalyptic setting, especially along the old California Coastline in the emerging cities of Overpass, Newburg, and Steel Hill. Year 2364.

On a side note, for those of you who have been following this thread for quite awhile, I've started a separate PA map thread here at ENworld, too: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?349891-Post-Apocalyptic-Map-Zone&prefixid=maps


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Scenes of Adventure in the Post-Apocalyptic world of 2364 AD*

And some more post-apocalyptic RPG art, showing scenes of either adventure or likely sites where daring deeds take place.
Enjoy... and Please comment or add you own PA art to the thread!
 WM


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Travels in a  Post-Apocalyptic World*

So here are some more recent ink images. Today, we are looking at some scenes of travel in a Post-Apocalyptic dark future world.
 Enjoy!
WM


----------



## Mutant Lord

Happy New Years folks!

And let's start it right with a handful of new post-apocalyptic inks for your viewing pleasure...

Ah, this reminds me of camping in the summer. God it feels like winter goes on for 9 months of the year up here in Canada...




Amphibious Sharks always spoil camp outs!




Come visit Scenic Pitford...




Wish you were here... a street scene from inside the protective shell of the ruin side barter town of Pitford...




Maybe visit the free town of Sandbarra and get a huge frosty pint of their local beer...



Yet another great stop over is the Lower Freehold town of Sorrow. They even have a dentist who can pull that rotten tooth that has been bugging you for months...




Finally, a full page ink introducing the Crossroads Region into text...


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Travelling Post-Apocalyptic Waterways*

Hey wastelanders, today we are going to take a look at some art depicting post-apocalyptic journeys via water. As many of my own players know, getting any place near the god forsaken waterways of the Mutant Epoch world will likely end in somebody either drowning or getting devoured. So too, waterborne adventures in the new era often involve PA pirates, storms, carnivorous reefs, enslavement and general misery for the PCs... and a great time had by all the players.
WM


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Land Travel in the Post-Apocalyptic new era*

Throughout history, travelling has always been both exhilarating and dangerous. Seeing new places and people, and horrid mutant monsters, is however a big part of any post-apocalyptic RPG and great fun for everybody at the table. This week we've thrown together a few scenes of land based PA travel.  
Enjoy, 
WM


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Full Color art of the Bog-Billy*

So, another freaky mutant monster is here. The Bog-Billy is a cruel, ambush hunter that works in packs, uses small relics as bait and dwells in the low confines of fallen buidlings and junk mounds. This started as graphite drawing then painted in photoshop.
Hope you like it!
WM





Learn more about it and get the free 7 page PDF at rpgnow.com right here: http://www.rpgnow.com/product/126082/Bog-Billy-Creatures-of-the-Apocalypse-5


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Scraplurker*

Hi again. This month we have the Scraplurker art. This mutant humanoid was created by Brandon Goeringer and illustrated by William McAusland. It was used for a free PDF ( http://www.rpgnow.com/product/127604/Scraplurker-Creatures-of-the-Apocalypse-6?manufacturers_id=762 ) 
 Enjoy!
WM





The dreaded Scraplurker is a formidable foe of excavators and scavengers alike. This pink flesh colored aberration is vaguely human in appearance except for the bulbous putty-like skin that covers its entire body. The backside of this ruin dwelling monster appears to be hunchbacked due to a large mound of pliable flesh. It has, white shaggy hair, red globular eyes, a sharp toothed maw and retractable claws that serve as its main source of offensive weaponry. 
	An infant Scraplurker, with only a thin layer of putty skin, will start to collect small rocks and pieces of metal only hours after birth. It begins applying these items into its skin which hold fast, quickly hardening into a thin outer protective shell that also aids in camouflaging the beast whilst it conceals itself in destroyed buildings. Only vicious when cornered, infant Scraplurkers quickly run from intruders or other predators.
	As the Scraplurker becomes a juvenile, it turns more hostile, and exhibits longer claws and fangs, as well as its improved debris armor. During puberty the young horror molts away its putty-like exterior only to regrow even more putty as it gains in size. This increased skin allows for larger pieces of debris and scraps to fuse with its body. Its slowed down metabolism now allows it to stay completely motionless for long periods of time as it awaits prey to come within striking distance. 
	Having a shell of possibly worthwhile relics and other trinkets attached to its frame, its hide also serves as bait; a dangerous ruse for the foolhardy excavator or scavenger with an eye for shiny things. Once the curious prey is close enough, the Scraplurker lunges forward attempting to shred the prey with its sharp claws and teeth. 
	A juvenile of this species will eat creatures of relative human size or smaller, and, as it is growing extraordinarily fast, is always ravenous from hunger and will attempt to immediately consume its defeated foe. Juvenile Scraplurkers have 2 Stealth skill points and an 11% chance of a mutation from the table on page 4 of this creature listing. A defeated Juvenile will have d3 loot items fused to its back. See the Scraplurker loot table on page 5, this document. They can be found hunting alone or in packs of 3d6 in number.
	Once Scraplurkers are of adult size, they will often join others of their kind in a mixture breeding den and killing zone. A typical ruined building with an infestation of Scraplurkers will house anywhere from 7 to 16 (3d4+4) adults. They each spread out amongst the fallen structure, staying within 3 meters of one another, using their camouflaged backs of relics to enhance their stealth. This allows for gang sized take downs of numerous prey at one time or the chance to tackle larger meals that are too far big for a single Scraplurker. 
	Though they only make hissing snarls as they attack they do appear to have a form of communication amongst themselves. Their large claws are tapped on concrete, brick or wooden flooring in a pattern that seems to mimic a crude form of Morse Code. Response tapping has been heard from survivors of Scraplurker ambushes right before the attack, seemingly a signal that is one of the last things the poor souls hear before their own shrieks of horror. Adult Scraplurkers have 3 Stealth skill points, a 14% chance of a mutation, and offer up d4+1 items from the table on page 5 of this document.
	Rumors from many regions tell of larger Brute Scraplurkers. Supposedly, this strain of Scraplurker have a genetic mutation that allows them to grow to huge sizes with increased strength and thick hides with massive amounts of debris attached to them. Tales of relic vehicles and ancient fire hydrants springing up on top of a mound of teeth and claws, slashing whole excavator groups to shreds are not too far fetched. Their huge size has made them slower on account of the amount of kilograms of debris these beast-men now collect, cladding them in an almost impenetrable husk of junk. This shell of rock, trees, metal bars, relics, pipes and other large scrap has also become a terrible weapon as the Scraplurker has learned to slam its back and massive weight down on prey, squashing them onto the pile of rubble. Excavator bodies that meet this grizzly fate are often kept in the debris to further lure potential meals. 
	Brutes can stay motionless for months at a time due to their remarkably slow metabolism. These enormous Scraplurkers have 3 Stealth skill points, an 18% chance of having a mutation, and carry 2d6 items of interest fused to their backs.
	The origins of these humanoids are unknown, although it is widely believed they were made as a bioengineered weapon to retake lost buildings and fortifications. During these ancient wars, Scraplurker units would slowly sneak into these destroyed positions and help in the counter assault to reclaim the area by ambushing hostile combatants,  lessening their numbers, and terrifying those who remained. Although clever hunters, they are dim witted otherwise and have no concept of trying to employ the relics they adhere to their backs.

Get the free PDF which includes the Scraplurker's mutations, stats and loot table right here: http://www.rpgnow.com/product/127604/Scraplurker-Creatures-of-the-Apocalypse-6?manufacturers_id=762


----------



## IronHag

Haven't done much with post-apocalypse specifically in mind, but from browsing some of the artwork here I'm sure themes can overlap depending on one's interpretation. I had a vague sort of pagan-ish+exploration of death and life idea for this painting (since it was for a Halloween-themed show), but I'm sure this could apply to a post-apocalyptic world where plants have mutated with or by using human DNA. This was actually the first of a series I [really] need to finish.

<object width="450" height="545">



</object>
Also want to let you guys know that I am accepting commissions right now!

<object width="450" height="545"></object>


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Post-Apocalyptic art and genre*



IronHag said:


> Haven't done much with post-apocalypse specifically in mind, but from browsing some of the artwork here I'm sure themes can overlap depending on one's interpretation. I had a vague sort of pagan-ish+exploration of death and life idea for this painting (since it was for a Halloween-themed show), but I'm sure this could apply to a post-apocalyptic world where plants have mutated with or by using human DNA. This was actually the first of a series I [really] need to finish.




Oh I like this tree-creature! Thanks for posting it here. Please post any other PA art you might find appropriate, and, if you know other speculative artists please tell 'em they could add some post-apocalyptic art here, too!

Post-apocalyptic need not be some time in earth's future at all.  I once created a fantasy setting that was in a post-apocalyptic period after a catastrophic global war. Tainted magic and the miscreations thereof haunted the ruined landscape of fallen cities, the survivors looking for the magic items and lost knowledge of the glorious former age. Come to think of it, when Rome in the west collapsed, western Europe was plunged into a dark age which really had a post-apocalyptic look and feel. People would come across Roman ruins and be in awe of the ancient ones.

Regards
Will


----------



## Mutant Lord

*The Back Hatcher is waiting for you*





The moment that an excavator realizes that he’s encountered the dreaded Back Hatcher he instantly knows that he took a wrong step. Found in marshes, bogs, swamps and other muddy foliage covered quagmires, the Back Hatcher is a nasty surprise for anyone that is not watching where they’re going. 

    This giant green or brown, flat frog-like creature uses its legs to cover itself in mud, sludge and reeds. Once concealed, it remains motionless, its exposed, large lidded eyes are barely open as it watches for predator or prey alike. A wide maw of sharp teeth is its main weapon but is often not needed to kill; that sloppy work is often taken care of by its young. Upon its large flat back are d12+8 fleshy holes of skin, 30cm deep. Inside these holes rests an equal amount of hatchling young that are normally dormant and waiting for a meal. When someone steps on the Spawner’s back, receptor’s in the parents skin trigger a reflex that sends a slight electric jolt to the brood in the location stepped on, immediately the eyes of d6+3 of the young pop open, locate the offender, and with the aid of their back legs, jump up to 80 cm in the air, attacking the potential meal with their sharp toothy mouths. These ‘clingers’ attack like piranhas, biting and trying to grab on with their small legs, rending flesh with incredibly voracious appetites. 

    Any other movement by the unlucky soul, other than to jump off of the Back Hatcher, will trigger another clutch of young to join the frenzy. Whatever meat is torn off is quickly devoured by the brood while larger parts of a slain victim are consumed by the adult. The parent allows its children to feed first, only eating after they have had their fill. The parent will attack if it takes more than 10 endurance points of damage itself, or if half its young are killed. It has no use for valuables and any on a victim are discarded, left in the mud or in dung. These unconsumed articles are often a sign that the predator could be in the area. 

    Spawner’s have 2 Stealth skill points and an 11% chance of a mutation that only develops fully after it has left its parent, usually after a year from birth.

    Though their origin is only speculated at, a Back Hatcher’s zoology is known to a few excavators who are curious enough to study its behavior. Shockingly the Spawner is actually a male specimen of its species and female versions take no part in young rearing. Females are identical to males in terms of physiology but their manner of breeding with males is most unique. After normal copulation, the female jumps and flips over a receptive male and drops her fertilized eggs into the male’s back holes. Therein, the eggs hatch and the young are cared for by the male while the female looks for another mate.

Create by Brandon Goeringer    Illustrated by William McAusland 
A free PDF Post-Apocalyptic monster for The Mutant Epoch RPG:  http://www.rpgnow.com/product/130272/Back-Hatcher-Creatures-of-the-Apocalypse-7


----------



## Iconic Maps

You've got a very cool distinctive style Mutant Lord.

Cheers,
-Tad


----------



## tinyaltar

Somewhat grotesque and creepy -- in _such_ a good way. Great work, Mutant Lord.


----------



## fivepopes

I just discovered this thread, and this stuff by Mutant Lord as pretty far out and excellent work! Keep it up!


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Freaky mutants for a new book cover*

Got a ton of new art to show off in the next month, so let's get started with some color work....





This was the cover illustration for a manual of monsters. Quite a bright scene for something as dark as a post-apocalyptic world! The original art started as a 8.5 x 11" pencil drawing and then scanned at 300dpi and digitally painted in Photoshop. Enjoy
WM


----------



## Mutant Lord

*4 PA grayscale Scenes involving mutant monsters*

So tonight we are presenting four post apocalyptic art scenes. Each of these is a grayscale digital illustration that shows characters interacting with mutant critters. Clearly, folks, no good is going to come of these meetings
WM


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Abhorras, Giant Badgers and Battle Apes - oh my!*

And some more post apocalyptic art, these next few posts will showcase mutant creatures from the new book and are all rendered as digital grayscale paintings over a 300 dpi scanned pencil drawing. Took for friggin' ever!  WM




Abhorra




Assorted Abhorra your excavators might meet in and around the ruins.




Bone Eater Badger




Battle Ape, Chimp, wild specimen




Battle Ape, Gorilla, Mutated wild specimen




Battle Ape, Cybernetic Gorilla




Battle Ape, Cybernetic chimp

Thanks for viewing folks. 
Are you an artist? Do you have some post-apocalyptic art you can add to this thread?


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Beneath the Spire cover art*





The above cover art was done in photoshop over an 8x11" graphite drawing. Used for the cover of a Pay What You Want adventure in The Mutant Epoch's One Day Digs 3 & 4 set. I loved working on this one, especially the female cyborg's red braids and blue ribbons. This was a quicker illustration than other covers, but I am happy with how it turned out. Thoughts?

Oh, here is the link to the PDF if you want to look at the demo and see more art from the project
http://www.rpgnow.com/product/143928/One-Day-Digs-3-and-4-Double-Feature

Have a great weekend!
WM


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Cover art for Tunnels & Skulls*





Tunnels & Skulls, written by Brandon Goeringer, https://twitter.com/SavageGM and involves an assortment of adventure hooks, a random sewer tunnel generator, two grid sheets for your own sewer network maps, a random encounter table, d100 treasure table plus an all new creature (pictured on the cover). 
 You can learn more about these Pay What You Want adventures on the collection's own webpage: http://www.outlandarts.com/TME-onedaydigs.htm

I'll be loading a ton of mutant creatures in this thread shortly so stay tuned.

 Regards
Will


----------



## Mutant Lord

*more post-apocalyptic monsters*

Oh, it's been awhile since I Posted more PA art here. Here are more grayscale paintings of deviants, freaks, and foul critters from Mutant Bestiary One. 
Enjoy 
WM

Bicrustodon




Great Armadillo




Blade Tail




Blood Mole




Bog Lurker




Brain Hound




Bug Crits, assorted 




Bug Crit Egg Queen


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Bad doggy!*




Normal fox....





Black Slinker Fox





Normal Coyote




Ruin Coyote




Dreaddog (like a canine T-Rex)




Dog Boy, humanoid hound

I hope you liked these pups. They are all included in the Mutant Bestiary One book for The Mutant Epoch RPG http://www.outlandarts.com/mutantbestiary1.htm

have a great weekend!
 Will


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Cover Art: The Flesh Weavers*

Hi all,
 Tried something different with this cover for our 8th book. Didn't want to show what the nasty creatures from this module looked like so I hinted at it charging at a group of excavator PCs, blurring the creature as it moves headlong at the team. I went with a bit more of a cartoony look to the characters, too. Thoughts?

WM





You can see the complete cover with the type and whatnot here: http://www.outlandarts.com/fleshweavers.htm


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Mutant crab man, Cough Jaw, Badger, Slinkers and  Impalers*

Some more Mutant beasts for post-apocalyptic gonzo RPG sessions




Badger




Bog Shrimp




Cough Jaw




Crabkin (mutant crab-man)




Creeping Impaler




Crimson Slinker

This post's critters all come from Mutant Bestioary One for The Mutant Epoch RPG: http://www.outlandarts.com/mutantbestiary1.htm


----------



## Mutant Lord

*More PA art from the adventure:  Lilac Towers*




Cover Art for the 'Pay What You Want' One Day Dig Adventure 5 called Lilac Towers
http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/155557/One-Day-Digs-5

.... and three interior inks from this adventure written by Danny Seedhouse








Moaner Immortal




Tusker (A larger variant of the Oinker from Mutant Bestiary One for The Mutant Epoch RPG)


----------



## Mutant Lord

And we're back with more post-apocalyptic art. 
These are from the book Mutant Bestiary One http://www.outlandarts.com/mutantbestiary1.htm. 
Enjoy! WM




Deci-Roller





Deepkin




Devilkin female variant




Devilkins, assorted flavors







Assorted deer part 2 (before random mutations applied!)




And a two headed deer portrait

That's it for now. Back soon with more freaks. Please comment or add your own PA art to this thread! 
Regards,Will


----------



## Mutant Lord

*New PA art from a short adventure module*

And here is the full art of our recent One Day Dig called 'Hunt in the Dark'. Grab it here: http://www.rpgnow.com/product/164480/One-Day-Digs-6-Hunt-in-the-Dark





plus a few scenes from this Pay What You Want adventure for The Mutant Epoch RPG....


----------



## Mutant Lord

*More Post-Apocalyptic ink art from Hunt in the Dark*





























The above art is from a Pay What You Want adventure written by Giulio Iannarella. You can sang a copy here: http://www.rpgnow.com/product/164480/One-Day-Digs-6-Hunt-in-the-Dark 
Enjoy,
WM


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Do you got crabs?*




Land Crab Swarm




Epochian Great Lobster




Giant Land Crab




Marauder Shrimp

These crustaceans appear in The Mutant Epoch's Mutant Bestiary One book: http://www.outlandarts.com/mutantbestiary1.htm . We've loaded a book flip through video  for  this book,here on YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1SiKT2Jp90


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Friday Freaks*

Friday Freaks...



Bad kitty... a Hacker catoid




And the giant Shambler cat

and the humanoid catfolk called Krenth




and other nightmares:


 The Domogoth or shocker fiend

...and one of the worst things to encounter n The Mutant Epoch... the Entropy Beast


 Here shown conducting a TPK (Total Party Kill)



 And a main view of the thing.

 All these are included in Mutant Bestiary One http://www.outlandarts.com/mutantbestiary1.htm


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Another Friday of Freaks*




Fetid Oltuch




Epochian Merefolk, male




Epochian Merefolk, female




Float Fiend




and finally, Geloids

Your players can meet all these curious beings, and many more, in Mutant Bestiary One for The Mutant Epoch RPG See a sample PDF here: http://www.outlandarts.com/mutantbestiary1.htm
Cheers, WM


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Creatures of the Apocalypse Codex Art set 1*

Recently we released Creatures of the Apocalypse Codex: http://www.outlandarts.com/cotacodex.htm , a 148 page Color or Grayscale Print and PDF option book containing 20 nasty freaks. 13 of the creatures were from the free PDF offerings, although with a few added sketches, but the rest were either all new, or as in the case of the Muto-Harpy, not available to non-SOE members. In the next few posts I will be showing the full color art of the new critters and the book's cover art without type.
Enjoy!
WM


Cover illustration 13 x 16" photoshop over graphite pencil drawing by yours truly:





Back cover image of Muto-Harpies attacking a team of excavators who were waiting for their airship ride home at the top of a skyscraper.





The Dreaded Spider Lord. GM ALERT:: This thing, and its minions and worshipers, are not for low rank diggers to tackle! It will kill the player characters within a few rounds....


----------



## Mutant Lord

*More Creatures of the Apocalypse Art*

Hi all, let's continue our post-apocalyptic Safari...

The Apocalypse Moth




And finally for this post, The Snaykin





These freaks are found in Creatures of the Apocalypse Codex for The Mutant Epoch RPG http://www.outlandarts.com/cotacodex.htm


----------



## Mutant Lord

*More Creatures of the Apocalypse*

Hello again. Its been awhile. Here are the last of the new mutant freaks from the Creatures of the Apocalypse Codex: http://www.outlandarts.com/cotacodex.htm
Enjoy,
WM

 Nubbins




Rubble Troll




Walking Mouther


----------



## Mutant Lord

*And more freaky mutant beasts*

Hi again. Thought I'd add some more nasty freaks from the Mutant Bestiary One book http://www.outlandarts.com/mutantbestiary1.htm 
 These all started as pencil drawings, scanned at 300dpi and then painted in Photoshop using the dodge, burn and smudge tools. Fun, but tough on the hand after working like this for eight hours.

Here we see regular goats ( although random mutations can be applied to these grazers).




And here is the Lucifer Goat. Guess what it eats....




ANd then the Hex Frill Opossum...




And finally we expose you to the dreaded Hell Crawler... perhaps one of he most dangerous and disturbing things you can meet in the Mutant Epoch era:


----------



## PixelSword77

All of these look so amazing.


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Creature of the Apocalypse Gel-Bak mutant freak art*

Its been awhile.
 I've been full time writing in 2017 so haven't had much art to show... but been sketching a ton. I did release a new creature of the apocalypse for The Mutant epoch rpg last night. I announced it elsewhere here on the forum but now just gonna share the art. Enjoy- WM
PS. the color art was done on a 8x11" board using acrylics, as I have a mad urge to get back to traditional mediums after years of digital art. I love having the originals and getting way from the friggin' computer and other screens! 

Please comment or post your own freaks here....




grab this critter at rpgnow.com http://www.rpgnow.com/product/229829/GelBak-Creatures-of-the-Apocalypse-21

Two graphite images included with this free or pay what you want freak....


----------



## Mutant Lord

Back to add more mutant freaks to this ongoing gallery. Its surely been awhile since I presented some of the beasts from the Mutant Bestiary One book;
  Starting today's show of, we give you the Impalerzee:





And the larva stage of these murderous muties....




Now some bugs like these Carnivorous Grasshoppers, 





the giant Swamp Mantis, and the even larger Woodland Mantis:





All these nasty freaks are among the 173 creatures in the Mutant Epoch's Mutant Bestiary One book found here http://www.outlandarts.com/mutantbestiary1.htm


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Yikes, more mutant bugs!*

And more mutated bugs on this icy January day...




Killer Bees




Giant Diving Beetle




Scissor Caterpillars




Epochian Firefly




And a good old biblical style Locust Swarm!

As with the other grayscale digitally painted art from the last post, these bugs are included in the Mutant Bestiary One book for the Mutant epoch RPG. Any GM using another system could probably stat them out for Gamma World, Mutant Year Zero or Mutant Future if they wanted to add some new critters to their next game. Learn more here.



 
http://www.outlandarts.com/mutantbestiary1.htm


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Art from One Day Dig 8:: Baby Bupu*





















You can grab this One Day Dig adventure for The Mutant Epoch RPG (although a game master can run it using another rpg system with a few tweaks). We've set up a page showcasing all 8 of these pay what you want digs right here: http://www.outlandarts.com/TME-onedaydigs.htm

Happy Gaming!
 Will


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Cover art for Baby Bupu for The Mutant Epoch RPG*

And here is the hand painted cover art to our latest One Day Dig: Baby Bupu
8.5 x 11 on illustration board... quite a departure from digitally painting but I'd like to try many more.





Grab this *Pay What You Want,* and all our intro Mutant Epoch RPG adventures here: http://www.outlandarts.com/TME-onedaydigs.htm


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Art from One Day Dig & The Ascent written by Timothy Berriault and illustrated by William McAusland.*

You've survived the crash. Now what?

What horrors face a team of lunar cadets who crash land amid the ruins of the old ones? Can they work together to ascend the mega tower and call for evac, or will they perish in the attempt?

In this unique one day dig, written by Timothy Berriault and illustrated by William McAusland.

Players take on the roles of trainees who are forced to cope in the toxic, mutant infested and treacherous world of The Mutant Epoch. Will their training and advanced technology be enough to see them safely home, or will the perils, opportunistic predators and wily inhabitants of the old city bring about their doom?

This is our 7th One Day Dig and is a Pay What You Want adventure suitable for both new and experienced players. It includes 3 maps, 13 illustrations, and is 15 pages in length.

Here's the cover art...





...and where you can check it out as a Pay What You Want product at rpgnow: http://www.rpgnow.com/product/188283/One-Day-Digs-7-The-Ascent 
or see all our Pay What You Want goodies at our site on one handy page: http://www.outlandarts.com/TME-onedaydigs.htm


----------



## Skepticultist

The art in this thread is absolutely amazing.  It makes me want to pick up the Mutant Epoch game!  Please keep posting stuff!


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Thanks: TME Quick Start Rules anyone?*

Thanks, Miles,

Let's help convince you to grab a copy of the Mutant Epoch Hub Rules by first checking out our Quick Start Rules and included adventure, Muddy Mayhem Its Pay What You Want (free): http://www.outlandarts.com/qsr.htm

And If you know any artists who are producing post-apocalyptic art, please mention the invite to post here. 
All skill levels welcome! 
WM


----------



## Mutant Lord

*More Freaks of the twisted new world:: Concept Art and sketches for The TME Expansion Rules*

Hello, wastelanders and Epochians,
 Got some new art to add to this mighty gallery! 
The first is a mutant freak called a Saw Arm, the others included in the next few posts are character types in the forthcoming Mutant Epoch RPG Expansion Rules book. Some of these will end up as inks, others might appear on the cover of this, our 11th book in the Mutant Epoch roleplaying game.





The SAW ARM (for those of you who are a society of Excavator members, this is a free 3 page PDF in the SOE member's area at http://www.mutatnepoch.com )

Now, some concept art from the upcoming book... and please, add your own post-apocalyptic art to this thread, and comment, share, etc.
WM




A Plantoid, tree-based character





A parasite character type, shown without his zombie-like host body




A Mutorg (which is the common Epochian era term for mutant-cyborg hybrids )




A mutantess with a new mutation appearing in the upcoming book, Velociraptor claw arms (as separate limbs)

and finally...




An abomination, which in this rare instance has not one, but two human-like, fully supported heads (this is not typical of these appendage dotted fleshy blobs).

We've set up a webpage at The Mutant Epoch site that will showcase the art and progress of this coming sourcebook (TME expansion Rules) right here: http://www.outlandarts.com/expansionrules.htm


----------



## Mutant Lord

*More concept art for The Mutant Epoch Expansion Rules*




Self Aware Robot character




Vat Brain character with wheeled chasis




Vat-Brain character of Female-identity




Another look at a female identified (body occupying) vat-brain character type


Learn more about the Mutant Epoch here: http://www.outlandarts.com/mutantepoch.htm


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Cover art of Gun Station Gamma*





This one was painted on a letter size illustration board in acrylics, while so much of my other color art is digitally painted over scanned graphite drawings. I'd like to do a lot more hand painted stuff, although it does take twice as long. Having the originals around to give away  (this one belongs to my son) is worth the extra time. Of course, working in a digital paint program gives you so much more flexibility, and special, modern effects. Whether I do the cover of the upcoming Expansion Rules digitally or by fuzzy tipped stick is undecided. WM


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Interior ink art of Gun Station Gamma*

And now for some interior art from our latest release: Gun Station Gamma, a 61 page adventure for The Mutant Epoch RPG http://www.outlandarts.com/gunstationgamma.htm
All this was done by hand in an assortment of sketchbooks, some of it at the Beach, some in the truck on my lap, or at camp over the last summer. I use Micron pens, with my favorite being the 01 size.


----------



## Mutant Lord

*And another group of images from Gun Station Gamma for the Mutant Epoch RPG*





















Curious about Gun Station Gamma? You can loot a 7 page sample PDF right here at this link: http://www.outlandarts.com/Gun-Station-Gamma-The-Mutant-Epoch-RPG-7-page-sample.pdf


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Gun Station Gamma/ a few more interior inks*


----------



## Eis

fantastic stuff....really evocative....makes me want to play in a Post Apocalyptic setting


----------



## Shades of Eternity

sorry if this is a necro, but posting this generic post-apocalypse map I made. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/18lRPSdWShhekMZkvWFuZmc5SKCoQOvNT/view


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Art from upcoming The Mutant Epoch Expansion Rules*

These are images of a new character type for the upcoming Expansion Rules for The Mutant Epoch RPG
Instead of cybernetic parts, which are hard wired to the a cyborg's spinal cord, brain and nervous system, these junk crafted characters use parts and prosthetics. See the grwoing art gallery at our website here: http://www.outlandarts.com/TME-Expansion-Rules-ArtGallery1.htm


----------



## Mutant Lord

*from the inking table: 4 legged mutant woman, parasite, third eye and more*

Howdy ENworlder, just updating this gallery with some of my post-apocalyptic inks for an upcoming book. All of these are hand inked using brush and micron Pigma pens.


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Expansion Rules Art Update May 16th 2019*

Howdy from rainy Kamloops British Columbia. Here's antehr quick update of finsihed inks for our 12th book for The Mutatn epoch RPG; the Expansion Rules




Sub-headedness




Mutorg in a sandstorm




Plantoid with pine tree DNA




Plantoid with walking roots




Mutorg with min-gun





Plantoid inhabiting a human body (A very common occurrence even for player characters)




Plantoid close-up showing eye-pods




Vat-Brain character type, torso detail




Parasite




Another Parasite




Half Muto-Harpy hybird

Follow along at either this project's art gallery page here: http://www.outlandarts.com/TME-Expansion-Rules-ArtGallery1.htm
or the book's own page at our site here: http://www.outlandarts.com/expansionrules.htm


----------



## Mutant Lord

*A few more finished ink illustrations for the Mutant Epoch RPG's Expansion Rules (in production)*




Vat-Brain character type with alloy walker legs




Mutant with four eyes




Mutant with chin spikes




Abomination character type




Giant mutant with Head stack mutation




Female parasite healing a victim of war... and her next host body.

See tons more art from this book here: http://www.outlandarts.com/TME-Expansion-Rules-ArtGallery1.htm


----------



## Mutant Lord

Happy Friday Wastelanders and Epochians! Got some more post-apocalyptic, mutant epoch art for your viewing pleasure. 
Comments welcome!
WM




Mutog she-adventuress. In the upcoming TME Expansion Rules, players can be an augmented mutant... getting the best of both worlds as far as powers and implants go. still, an EMP weapon can cause havoc to such a PC's fittings.





Player Character androids are also included in the Expansion Rules. This one has seen better days.





Plantoid Character type with shotgun





Rebuilt character type (Uses prosthetics and surface nerve endings and muscle control to deploy its parts).






Example of a parasite character type attached to the back of a host.


Do you like post-apocalyptic game art, freaky critters, and machines? Well, we have a massive gallery section at our website right here: http://www.outlandarts.com/TME-art-gallery.htm


----------



## Mutant Lord

The Map Table
From page 6 of the Pitford town sourcebook, a mixed group of excavators examine a map of the entire Crossroads Region. Full page art.



			The Mutant Epoch:: Pitford: Gateway to the Ruins , community setting  TME-CS-1
		


#RPG #ttrpg #pitford #bartertown #fortress #fort #bunker #crossroads #crossroadsregion #map #mutantepoch #apocalyptic #postapocalyptic #outlandsystem #outlandarts #mutants #mutant #epoch #TME #tabletoprpg #gaming #tabletopgame #gamer like #gammaworld or #fallout or #mutantcrawlclassics #gameart #scifi #art #archeology


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Exploring Pitford’s Topside*

Off-limits to unauthorized personnel, the junk plated, dome-like roof of Pitford has many known and secret access points. Traversing this expanse can be perilous however, as all manner of winged and crawling mutie, outlaw, and other foe can be encountered up here.

The Mutant Epoch:: Pitford: Gateway to the Ruins , community setting  TME-CS-1


----------



## Mutant Lord

*

The Basement Level*
Beneath the main streets of Pitford is the vast basement tier. In these depths, live the common folk, servers, impoverished, and the broken excavators who never made their fortune in the nearby ruins.
Splash art from page 114 of Pitford: Gateway To The Ruins for The Mutant Epoch RPG.

The Mutant Epoch:: Pitford: Gateway to the Ruins , community setting  TME-CS-1

#RPG #ttrpg #pitford #bartertown #underground #basement #underdark #bunker


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Pitford Street Scene*

From page 192 of Pitford: Gateway to the Ruins, this is a view east down Core Street. This full page ink took a heck of a long time but certainly a personal fave.

The Mutant Epoch:: Pitford: Gateway to the Ruins , community setting  TME-CS-1

#RPG #ttrpg #pitford #streetscene #street #wagon #streetlife #bartertown #mutantepoch #apocalyptic #postapocalyptic #outlandsystem #outlandarts #mutants #mutant #epoch #TME #tabletoprpg #gaming #tabletopgame #indiegame #gamer like #gammaworld or #degenesis or #fallout or #mutantcrawlclassics #gameart #scifi #art


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Defenders of Pitford*
Community militia occupy the eastern wall of Pitford. The constant threat of attack by denizens of the nearby Great Ruins requires steadfast vigilance. Troops here are armed with smoothbore muskets, ballista and a relic machine gun in a caged hand crank turret. Art from page 121 of this RPG sourcebook.

The Mutant Epoch:: Pitford: Gateway to the Ruins , community setting  TME-CS-1


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Gunnery Fort Omega*
This structure is built into Pitford’s western side and dominated by four medieval-style trebuchet, and a rotating, steel-encased shack. Within this shack is a single laser cannon that serves as the primary weapon system against hostile airships, scrap-tanks, or lumbering mutant beasts.

The Mutant Epoch:: Pitford: Gateway to the Ruins , community setting  TME-CS-1


----------



## Mutant Lord

*The Howitzer at Gun Deck Enterprise*

Impressive, right? The thing is, rumour has it that the Pitford authorities are down to their last shell. They need excavators to scour the Old War Zone to find more ammo for this beauty. Art from page 126 of:
The Mutant Epoch:: Pitford: Gateway to the Ruins , community setting  TME-CS-1


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Your Grumpy Cellmate*
So you’ve ended up in Pitford’s Municipal Jail. Here’s your character’s welcoming committee!
From Pitford: Gateway to the Ruins for The Mutant Epoch tabletop RPG. Grab a sample PDF tonight! The Mutant Epoch RPG Quick Start Rules - Outland Arts | The Mutant Epoch RPG | DriveThruRPG.com





*Knife Dealer in the Municipal jail*
He’ll trade one rusty blade for almost anything you got to offer, including weed, joy beans, kicker berries, female companionship, or to be included in any escape plot. From page 132 of the Pitford sourcebook.

The Mutant Epoch:: Pitford: Gateway to the Ruins , community setting  TME-CS-1


----------



## Mutant Lord

*North Gate of Pitford*
This gate actually faces northwest, as does the dusty road which meanders off toward the Arcola Ramps and Great Ruins beyond. Seen here are the flanking forts of the elite Northern Freehold Scouts. Art from page 138 of Pitford: Gateway to the Ruins.

The Mutant Epoch:: Pitford: Gateway to the Ruins , community setting  TME-CS-1





*Questioned by the Gate Officer*
A Pitford watchman asks your character a few questions before admitting them into the digger fort. A 2d10 table on pages 134 to 137 offers random questions, with mutant visitors rolling -2 and cyborgs +2 for the resulting inquiring. To be denied admittance means sleeping outside - a dangerous prospect.






*South Gate*
An armored freight wagon arrives at Pitford before the portal is locked up for the night. Overlooking this busy entrance point are stout fortifications, with musketeers and a belt fed chaingun at the ready.


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Pitford Bar Fight*

Full page ink art for the Assorted Tables section of the Pitford community sourcebook, page 144.
Here you’ll find the Sample Rumour Table, Weather Conditions Table, encounter tables for street level, Basement tier, Topside, camping outside the walls, as well as a vast table for random patrons, staff and events in saloons.

The Mutant Epoch:: Pitford: Gateway to the Ruins , community setting  TME-CS-1




*Airship over the ABO Greenhouse*

Visible from afar by the gleam of the sun by day or reclaimed grow lights at night, the municipal greenhouse of Pitford rises above the fort’s topside.
Ink art from page 141 of Pitford: Gateway to the Ruins





_*North Gate of Pitford*_
This gate actually faces northwest, as does the dusty road which meanders off toward the Arcola Ramps and Great Ruins beyond. Seen here are the flanking forts of the elite Northern Freehold Scouts. Art from page 138 of Pitford: Gateway to the Ruins.


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Pitford Sighted!*

“We’re almost there, guys!” Kujkola shouts and points to the looming shape of glorious Pitford. “Them filthy skullocks won’t dare follow us any closer! Soon we’ll be sipping beer in Looter’s Bar and Grill!”





*Followed by Street Urchins*

The streets of Pitford can sometimes prove as perilous as the wastes and ruins beyond the domed digger fort. Here, an excavator notices she’s being followed by nasty street punks… her relic shotgun their intended prize.
From page 149 of the Pitford sourcebook, ‘Encounter Tables’.






*Ambushed!*

Not everyone likes the idea of new era ‘archeologists’ entering the Great Ruins near Pitford. Purists, and those who see the old city as sacred ground, aim to eliminate excavators… and would nuke the digger fort if they had the means.

Ink art from Pitford: Gateway to the Ruins, a community sourcebook for The Mutant Epoch RPG

The Mutant Epoch:: Pitford: Gateway to the Ruins , community setting  TME-CS-1


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Life in Pitford’s Basement*
A vast network of tunnels, nooks and businesses are located beneath Pitford’s Main Street level. While accommodations are cheap down here, this area is a crime infested, poverty stricken area where you can expect trouble at every turn. Rat on a stick is a welcome meal, too!






*Jaw Worm Attack*
Back to a little more Pitford art while I recover from a nasty cold. Here, our heroes encounter a jaw worm while travelling the basement lanes beneath the fortified digger fort.






*Pitford Saloon Scene*
Grab a seat, excavator, and try some certified clean water, Overpass wine, or the local beer. This is your time to relax, recount your tales of daring-do, and see about enlisting with a team of diggers for the morning expedition.

More art coming soon!  Comments welcome!
The Mutant Epoch:: Pitford: Gateway to the Ruins , community setting  TME-CS-1


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Rough Characters*
Don’t make eye contact, unless you welcome trouble. The bouncers at many Pitford saloons and slop houses are slow to respond to brawls, especially if the crowd cheers on the participants and bets are made on the outcome.




*Cyborg Sketch*
This friendly fella is off to St. Catharines, Ontario, Canada as part of a mail order bundle order.
Graphite on acid free paper, about 3 or 4 inches tall.




*Freshly Shaven Head*
From the saloon random encounter table on page 165 of the Pitford: Gateway to the Ruins book. This fella just wants to enjoy his pint of very expensive beer.




*Bat Attack!*
The topside, junk plated roof of Pitford is off limits, and with good reason! A nightmare bat has snagged itself another fool, and somebody is going to be reaching for a new character sheet!
From the Pitford sourcebook, page 169.

The Mutant Epoch:: Pitford: Gateway to the Ruins , community setting  TME-CS-1


----------



## Mutant Lord

Happy Friday Epochians!








A rare, friendly skullock. Hmmm, what’s her motivation toward your dig team? What’s up her sleeves? Wait… she has no sleeves, and not wearing much else either. Typical rubble goblin attire.

Muddy Mayhem, an adventure included in our free or ‘Pay What You Want’ Quickstart Rules for The Mutant Epoch TTRPG

The Mutant Epoch Quick Start Rules

#mutantepoch #free #PWYW #quickstart #rules #roleplayinggame #RPG #ttrpg #apocalyptic #postapocalyptic #outlandsystem #outlandarts #mutants #mutant #epoch #tabletoprpg #gaming #tabletopgame like #gamma-world or #fallout or #mutantcrawlclassics
#skullock #archer #shemutant #mutantess


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Camping Outside Pitford*
The gates of this domed fortress close at sunset. If your team misses this closure, they’re forced to camp outside the junk walls, and must stay vigilant for all manner of predator and peril. Art from the extensive encounter tables found on page 170 of Pitford: Gateway to the Ruins.




*Mutants Attack the Wall*
Besides events which affect your character and their team, there are situations which involve the whole town of Pitford. You might be called upon to defend a section of roof or wall from humanoids, Mecha, purists, or as shown here, against mutant supremacists.




*In The Ruins*
A group of excavators spot big trouble while mapping the location of their stash. Stowing empty, drained or duplicated relics, fancy plastic and bullion for later recovery is a smart move.





*Freehold Scout*
A mutantess in the tunic of the renowned and greatly respected Northern Freehold Scouts. These law keepers work alongside the militia and standing armies of freehold settlements. Three primary communities form this alliance: Pitford, Array, and the vast slum city of Overpass.

The Mutant Epoch:: Pitford: Gateway to the Ruins , community setting  TME-CS-1


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Crawling to Pitford*
A wounded excavator pulls herself toward the distant walls of Pitford. She knows she’s got to get there before the gates close at dusk, or else sleep rough outside among the scavengers and creeping things.





*Pitford Town Watchman*
Protected by studded leather armor and iron helmet, this volunteer soldier is armed with a smooth bore musket and bayonet. Along with Freehold Scouts and visiting dig teams, these law keepers both guard the shadowy streets of the enclosed fort and defend the walls.










*Pitford Street Map*
Your character can buy a map of this fortified digger support town for a silver coin. It’s probably the first thing your team should do when arriving, although there is no public map for the dangerous basement level.
The second map is for the game master.

_This concludes our look back at the interior art from the Pitford Source Book. Next we will be showing art from Muddy Mayhem, the adventure that is included with the free Quickstart Rules for The Mutant Epoch RPG._





*Engine Problems*
So I’ll now begin to showcase art from Muddy Mayhem, a 43 page free or Pay What You Want adventure included in the Mutant Epoch RPG Quickstart rules book. You can grab a pdf from drivethrurpg or gumroad via the link on our homepage in bio,  or go direct here:





*Zip line of Peril*
Art from Muddy Mayhem, a 1st rank adventure that only requires the use of the free or ‘pay what you want’
Quickstart Rules, which is where you’ll find this dig. Check it out…

*https://www.outlandarts.com/qsr.htm*


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Crawling to Pitford*
A wounded excavator pulls herself toward the distant walls of Pitford. She knows she’s got to get there before the gates close at dusk, or else sleep rough outside among the scavengers and creeping things.





*Pitford Town Watchman*
Protected by studded leather armor and iron helmet, this volunteer soldier is armed with a smooth bore musket and bayonet. Along with Freehold Scouts and visiting dig teams, these law keepers both guard the shadowy streets of the enclosed fort and defend the walls.





*Pitford Street Map*
Your character can buy a map of this fortified digger support town for a silver coin. It’s probably the first thing your team should do when arriving, although there is no public map for the dangerous basement level.
The second map is for the game master.

_This concludes our look back at the interior art from the Pitford Source Book. Next we will be showing art from Muddy Mayhem, the adventure that is included with the free Quickstart Rules for The Mutant Epoch RPG._





*Engine Problems*
So I’ll now begin to showcase art from Muddy Mayhem, a 43 page free or Pay What You Want adventure included in the Mutant Epoch RPG Quickstart rules book. You can grab a pdf from drivethrurpg or gumroad via the link on our homepage in bio,  or go direct here:





*Zip line of Peril*
Art from Muddy Mayhem, a 1st rank adventure that only requires the use of the free or ‘pay what you want’
Quickstart Rules, which is where you’ll find this dig. Check it out…

*https://www.outlandarts.com/qsr.htm*


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Drunken Skullock*
This fella ain’t keen to fight, and will tell your team anything if asked nicely. Art from Muddy Mayhem.




*She-Skullock Archer*
A rare, friendly skullock. Hmmm, what’s her motivation toward your dig team? What’s up her sleeves? Wait… she has no sleeves, and not wearing much else either. Typical rubble goblin attire.




*Combot*
Danger Close: an old light infantry combat takes aim at you.




*Well Equipped Mutant*
Meet this fine freak in Muddy Mayhem, a 42 page adventure included in our free or ‘Pay What You Want’ Quickstart Rules for The Mutant Epoch TTRPG:  The Mutant Epoch Quick Start Rules


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Defending the Walls*
Excavator heroes make their stand against a reptilius assault.




*Be Ready for Anything*
Excavators explore an ancient facility, one covering the other at all times, anticipating trouble.




*Freed Prisoners*
These fellas are ready to join your team against their captors. Will vengeance be theirs? Find out in Muddy Mayhem, an adventure included in our free or ‘Pay What You Want’ Quickstart Rules for The Mutant Epoch TTRPG





*Holographic Superstar Rock’n’Roller*
You and your friends are treated to a show that they’ll never forget. Interior art from Muddy Mayhem, an adventure included in our free or ‘Pay What You Want’ Quickstart Rules for The Mutant Epoch TTRPG

The Mutant Epoch Quick Start Rules


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Skullocks Only!*
A kick in the teeth and a wine bottle across the head is likely to send this horny mutant excavator back down the elevator shaft. Interior art from Muddy Mayhem, an adventure included in our free or ‘Pay What You Want’ Quickstart Rules for The Mutant Epoch TTRPG


*



Baseball Bat Palooza*
A multi-armed skullock drops in for some game time. Art from Muddy Mayhem, an adventure included in our free or ‘Pay What You Want’ Quickstart Rules for The Mutant Epoch TTRPG


*


Gator Attack!*
These three diggers are in for the fight of their lives, and that little foot bridge ain’t much protection from this huge mutant alligator.  A possible encounter from Muddy Mayhem




*Skullock War Boss and Infantry Advance*
You and your team of post-apocalyptic hero’s better make ready to receive their savage charge.





*Wounded She-Skullock Warns You of the real threat.*
Ink art from Muddy Mayhem, an adventure included in our free or ‘Pay What You Want’ Quickstart Rules for The Mutant Epoch TTRPG
The Mutant Epoch Quick Start Rules


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Liberating a Prisoner*
Besides ridding the region of evil and recovering lost relics, the greatest deed an excavator can do is free the oppressed. 




*Village in the swamp*





*Skullock Devotee*
This pesky isn’t into fighting, at least not personally, and so serves as a technician to control far more dangerous foes. Meet him, and others in Muddy Mayhem.





*Lizard Folk in the Village*
Called ‘reptilius’ in The Mutant Epoch, these man eating humanoid lizards are smaller than most people, but hunt in huge packs. Watch yourself out there. 





*Here Comes Trouble!*
Reptilius silently row out to an unsuspecting barge, their intentions predatory. Interior art for Muddy Mayhem.




*Junk Crafted Barge*
The ideal base for swampland operations for any group of raiders, humanoids or excavators. These small, armored barges offer a place to safely recuperate, cook your chow, fend off mutated horrors, and carry away all your glorious relic loot! Ink and digital art from Muddy Mayhem, an adventure included in our free or ‘Pay What You Want’ Quickstart Rules for The Mutant Epoch TTRPG

The Mutant Epoch Quick Start Rules


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Skullock Teen Beauty Queens*
Can’t say too much about these two lovelies without giving away spoilers to Muddy Mayhem, found in the Quickstart Rules for The Mutant Epoch TTRPG






*Skullock Sniper Team*
Can you see this pair in their camo? Better hope your characters do because that old hunting rifle was built to take down moose.





*Discovery of the Skullock Lair*
A couple of robust excavators come upon industrial shelving used as pesky apartments. Are they occupied or not?





*Six Armed Scaled Skully*
A real troublesome freak, and a mutie you’re team will need to put down well before he gets into melee range. Roll for initiative, diggers…





*Approaching the Mound*





*The Grizzled Veteran Excavator*
Ink and digital art for Muddy Mayhem:

Art from Muddy Mayhem, an adventure included in our free or ‘Pay What You Want’ Quickstart Rules for The Mutant Epoch TTRPG Check it out right here, snag a copy, and say hello: The Mutant Epoch Quick Start Rules


----------



## gamerprinter

Only thing I got is maps... here's the street level and the understreet level of a post-apocalypse subway station, with even a section of track... This was part of a set of 15 post apocalypse maps I created as a series, called Abandoned Streets Map Set, on DrivethruRPG.


----------



## Mutant Lord

gamerprinter said:


> Only thing I got is maps... here's the street level and the understreet level of a post-apocalypse subway station, with even a section of track... This was part of a set of 15 post apocalypse maps I created as a series, called Abandoned Streets Map Set, on DrivethruRPG.
> 
> View attachment 153751View attachment 153752



These are wonderful! Do you got a link you can share here to drivethrurpg.com that I can share with the growing The Mutant Epoch RPG community?  WM


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Skullock War Boss*
This guy means business. Interior art for Muddy Mayhem, an adventure included in our free or ‘Pay What You Want’ Quickstart Rules for The Mutant Epoch TTRPG    https://www.outlandarts.com/qsr.htm




*Mutant Dog*
Dog’s abound in the twisted new world of the 24th century, and include predators, pets, riding dogs and half human bestial strains. 





*Remote Ceiling Turret*
Is this thing fully automated, controlled by some unseen operator or just more broken oldster junk?





*A shocking Skullock Cyborg*
Here comes trouble! Art from Muddy Mayhem, an adventure included in our free or ‘Pay What You Want’ Quickstart Rules for The Mutant Epoch TTRPG





*Reptilius Archer*
Made for the swamp, these man eaters stand about five feet tall, are excellent swimmers and organized into clans, tribes and war bands. Art by yours truly for Muddy Mayhem.





*Raft Load of Trouble*
Yes, more damn skullocks coming to wreck your team’s fine post-apocalyptic day. Interior art from Muddy Mayhem, an adventure included in our free or ‘Pay What You Want’ Quickstart Rules for The Mutant Epoch TTRPG

https://www.outlandarts.com/qsr.htm


----------



## gamerprinter

Mutant Lord said:


> These are wonderful! Do you got a link you can share here to drivethrurpg.com that I can share with the growing The Mutant Epoch RPG community?  WM



Sure... *HERE* it is.

Here's a much older post-apocalypse map of mine (I really don't have that many post-apoc products, just a handful). This one was called Post Apocalypse Motocross - I imagine it like something you could find in a Mad Max world.


----------



## Mutant Lord

gamerprinter said:


> Sure... *HERE* it is.
> 
> Here's a much older post-apocalypse map of mine (I really don't have that many post-apoc products, just a handful). This one was called Post Apocalypse Motocross - I imagine it like something you could find in a Mad Max world.
> 
> View attachment 155413



Very cool, I posted this and a link to your drivethrurpg  selection at our discord server, twitter and facebook group. Nice stuff!  WM


----------



## Mutant Lord

*The Swamp Mound of Doom*
Big art from Muddy Mayhem, an adventure included in our free or ‘Pay What You Want’ Quickstart Rules for The Mutant Epoch TTRPG





*Take cover! It’s a Winged slasher!*
Peril’s in the ruin studded swamp. Art from Muddy Mayhem, for The Mutant Epoch TTRPG
The Mutant Epoch Quick Start Rules




*Cyborg*
This cyborg is on its way to Prosser WA, U.S.A.  as she snuck into a mail order bundle!





*Zip line Ride from Hell*
Muddy Mayhem, an adventure included in our free or ‘Pay What You Want’ Quickstart Rules for The Mutant Epoch TTRPG








*Samson the Slugger*
This cyborg is one of 8 pre-generated characters included in Muddy Mayhem, an adventure included in our free or ‘Pay What You Want’ Quickstart Rules for The Mutant Epoch TTRPG








*Jen-Gun13* is the cyborg lady from the front cover of the Mutant Epoch Quick Start Rules book. You can play her as one of 8 pre-generated characters included in Muddy Mayhem, or your own TME adventure.

*Grab your free PDF book now while supplies last!*
*https://www.outlandarts.com/qsr.htm*


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Retrospective time!*

I picked 9 that were drawn in 2022 and stuck them on a gird. Anyway, thanks all of you for the best year for The Mutant Epoch RPG so far, and a big shout-out to all of you who have been Epochians since the early days. Also, a huge welcome to all you new arrivals. Thanks for supporting an indie game designer and artist!

There is much, much more coming for 2023 so stay tuned to this space for art, updates and post-apocalyptic gaming goodness. And let's all hope this brutal gaming genre stays as just that, a friggin' game!

Happy New Year!

Sincerely, William McAusland

#illustration #inkart #art #rpgart #postapocalyptic #mutantepoch #outlandarts #outlandsystem #rpg #ttrpg #williammcausland #gameart #indiegame #mutants #mutated #artvartist #artvartist2022 #topnine #top9 #top9of2022


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Happy New Year from Outland Arts!*

Vat Brain, a work in progress for a new character type from the upcoming Mutant Epoch Expansion Rules, for the cover art.

As mentioned back in 2021 with the ‘digital being’ art, I'm doing all the cover characters as separate illustration to make them PC or NPC characters available at release. Sadly, that huge book is still a few months out but we are making excellent, daily progress and working on no other projects for the Mutant Epoch, except rebuilding the lost mailing list for our Outland Arts Insider Newsletter.

All the best to you and yours in 2023!

Will
--
William McAusland
Creative Director
Outland Arts / The Mutant Epoch RPG / Fantasy Clip Inks/ Handcrafted Dungeons






						The Mutant Epoch Tabletop Role-Playing Game Homepage
					

Offical website of The Mutant Epoch tabletop adventure RPG. The Mutant Epoch™ post-apocalyptic RPG challenges your in-game persona to survive in an age of rediscovery, high adventure, savage conflict, and freakish mutants and machines.



					www.outlandarts.com
				




"Putting YOU in the Game"


----------

